# [solved]resolvconf-gentoo emerge --config =resolvconf-gentoo

## hitachi

Hi,

I hope this is not something already solve but I could not find anything.

some time ago I ran an emerge --sync and DuavN world. I guess there was an update to net-misc/vpnc-0.5.1 and it also updated net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo-1.2 . At the end there was a message like "to prevent that run:

```
emerge --config =resolvconf-gentoo
```

"

I did that. Since then my box does not create the /etc/resolv.conf any more. OK I am doing this by hand every time. I could not find another way to do this. I tried to unmerge resolveconf-gentoo with  *Quote:*   

> emerge -avC resolvconf-gentoo

  but than my box does not start up any more. So I emerged it again.

Right now I ran an emerge --sync and DuavN world and I saw vpnc is without resolvconf now *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vpnc-0.5.1  USE="-bindist -hybrid-auth -resolvconf%" 0 kB

 Will this break my box again? How can I undo this emerge --config thing I did?

Thanks for any helpLast edited by hitachi on Tue Apr 08, 2008 8:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lokik

Hi,

 for resolvconf to work /etc/resolv.conf has to be a symlink to resolvconf/run/resolv.conf But 

```
emerge --config =resolvconf-gentoo
```

 should have done that. Anyway you can achieve this with 

```
cd /etc && ln -sfn resolvconf/run/resolv.conf .
```

 After that all you have to do is 

```
resolvconf -u
```

 so a proper resolv.conf will be created for you.

Hope this helps

----------

## hitachi

Thank's for the answer.

I did copy and past the lines above. It did not solve the problem. I still have to change /etc/resolv.conf by hand.

----------

## Devport

For me after removing resolvconf-gentoo a broken symlink /etc/resolv.conf was left. I needed to remove it and everything worked fine again.

Try to rm /etc/resolv.conf and restart your network.Last edited by Devport on Sat Nov 17, 2007 5:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lokik

Strange... it did solve the problem on my colleagues machine...

Does the /etc/resolvconf/run/interfaces directory contain resolv.conf format files named after your network devices?

----------

## Devport

 *lokik wrote:*   

> Strange... it did solve the problem on my colleagues machine...
> 
> Does the /etc/resolvconf/run/interfaces directory contain resolv.conf format files named after your network devices?

 

I assume reslvconf belongs to resolvconf-gentoo ? He doesn`t have it installed refering to his first topic.

----------

## hitachi

I do have.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -avC resolvconf-gentoo
> 
> but than my box does not start up any more. So I emerged it again.

 

----------

## hitachi

 *Devport wrote:*   

> For me after removing resolvconf-gentoo a broken symlink /etc/resolv.conf was left. I needed to remove it and everything worked fine again.
> 
> Try to rm /etc/resolv.conf and restart your network.

 

Thanks for that. Did it today.

```
rm -vi /etc/resolv.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> rm: remove symbolic link `/etc/resolv.conf'? y
> 
> removed `/etc/resolv.conf'

 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> 
> * Unmounting network filesystems ... [ ok ]
> 
> * Stopping eth0
> ...

 

```
cp -v /etc/resolv.conf.kh /etc/resolv.conf && /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart
```

 *Quote:*   

> `/etc/resolv.conf.kh' -> `/etc/resolv.conf'
> 
> * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...
> 
> 8 Apr 10:30:11 ntpdate[2118]: step time server 192.53.103.108 offset -0.689819 sec

 By now it works fine for me.

Thank you!

----------

## UberLord

OR just move to openresolv which doesn't require the symlink trickery  :Smile: 

----------

